# training in delaware



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

anyone interested in training in delaware?


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

I'd be game for northern Delaware.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Jackie Lockard said:


> I'd be game for northern Delaware.


 
Same here. The northern most point. That state's pretty tall.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Come on, Delaware is ~100 miles long. If they trained in Delmar and you lived in Talleyville it would still be a short drive. It's 75 miles from
Colorado Springs to Denver and I drive it at least once a week,


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Come on, Delaware is ~100 miles long. If they trained in Delmar and you lived in Talleyville it would still be a short drive. It's 75 miles from
> Colorado Springs to Denver and I drive it at least once a week,


Not when you've got chickenshit in the bank and driving 11mpg.


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Come on, Delaware is ~100 miles long. If they trained in Delmar and you lived in Talleyville it would still be a short drive. It's 75 miles from
> Colorado Springs to Denver and I drive it at least once a week,


I don't live there, so my ride would be even longer and more dreadful. On top of that somebody else mentioned gas mileage. I'm downgrading to a 4 cylinder, manual transmission soon, so maybe then. Right now, not really a good option.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Zakia Days said:


> I don't live there, so my ride would be even longer and more dreadful. On top of that somebody else mentioned gas mileage. I'm downgrading to a 4 cylinder, manual transmission soon, so maybe then. Right now, not really a good option.


My Villager van is lucky is if sees 18 mpg. I've gotten to the point of seeing the cruise control on 65 instead of my normal 80 MPH.
I've got an 98 Ford Escort 4 cyl station Wagon in the shop getting ready to have a piston and the head replaced. Hopefully I can afford to finish it up soon?


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

I've been using those fuel treatments lately with pretty good results, helps take the pressure off a bit. Nothing like a new truck would though.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jackie Lockard said:


> I've been using those fuel treatments lately with pretty good results, helps take the pressure off a bit. Nothing like a new truck would though.


I hear ya
When I hit the lottery. I'm getting a new Ford Transit Connect Van.
Buy property big enough for a Schutzhund (including tracking)and Mondio Field and hire my own full time decoys Everything is planned
just have to get past that first step (winning the lottery) ;-)
The local Dollar Tree has a couple of octane booster, injector cleaning products (mainly methanol) probably wouldn't hurt to drop one in the tank every 2nd/3rd fill up?


----------



## Jackie Lockard (Oct 20, 2009)

Never thought about hiring my own personal full time decoys. I'm adding that to my list. My roommate said that when he wins the lotto he's giving me the house. Still undecided if I'll sell it for a smaller place and a new truck or just keep the house. 

I started out with the pricey ones from Pep Boys, an injector cleaner (they say every 3000 or oil change), and then the fuel treatments every fill up or every other, depending how much I put in. I've been filling up a couple times a week lately, so I figure it's worth the $2 investment per fill.


----------



## sam wilks (May 3, 2009)

not even the bottom of delaware just the middle! :razz: and that what I meant decoy for hire! haha


----------

